# Skewers



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll be getting a new wheelset soon and will need some skewers to go with it.
Are any particular skewers recommended for the CF dropouts on Look frames?

Steve


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I just use the Campagnolo skewers that came with my Shamal Ultra 2 way fit wheels. No problems at all.

I'm going to try a set of KCNC skewers soon.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I used the ones that came with my HED wheels, no problems for over a year now.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Good quality skewers have acorn nuts with steel serrations that can bite into the face of the Al or Steel dropout so the wheel won't slip forward, but won't they cause undo wear to the CF dropout?. Are the aluminum QR acorn nuts with minimal serrations (Mavic) too soft to get a good grip on the 595 CF horizontal dropout? Would they cause wear to a CF dropout? 

I guess it all depends on how often you pull the wheels off. I'm traveling allot so I keep my Look 595 in the trunk, which means I'm pulling and remounting the wheels 3 times a week (4 times during the peak riding season) which WORRIES me that the CF drops will wear thin after several years.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I pull both wheels every week after riding and front wheel when transporting. I have been doing this for well over a year and I don't see any signs of wear. I am one of those people that was taught that the skewers to not need to be that tight. I tighten mine just enough that I have to push gently with the heel of my hand. Makes it much easier when changing flats also.


----------

